# DIR 300 als Acess Point bzw. wie kann ich die Sendeleistung meines Routers steigern



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich hab ein Problem mit dem Wlan Netzwerk meiner Eltern und zwar kommt im ersten Stock nicht genug Sendeleistung an.
Nun bin ich in den Mediamarkt gefahren und hab dem Verkäufer gesagt das ich einen Repeater für meinen  Dlink Router (Dl634+) benötige. Dieser zeigte mir dann einen von AVM für 90 Euro und einen Router von DLink für 30 DIR 300). Da sagte ich Ihm nochmal das ich keinen Router benötige sondern nur einen Repeater. Der Verkäufer meinte dann das der DIR 300 ja Acess Point unterstützt. OKay hab ich jetzt ma lso gefressen stand ja auch auf der Packung.
Jetzt hab ich aber im Internet gelesen das ja was ganz anderes ist.

So jetzt mal meine zwei Fragen:
- bekomme ich durch die Verwendung des DIR 300 im ersten Stock mehr Leistung?
- wie richte ich das Ding als AP ein. In der Anleitung steht nur was wie man das Ding als Router betreibt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## port29 (10. Mai 2009)

Hi,

in meinen Augen sind sowohl die AVM Router, als auch die DLink Sachen, Kinderspielzeug. Wenn du etwas gutes und relativ günstiges haben möchtest, würde ich auf die WRT54-GL (Open Source Modell) Router gehen. Diesen Router kannst du auf die DD-WRT Firmware flashen. Diesen Router kannst du wirklich als Repeater verwenden, da lege ich meine Hand für ins Feuer.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Mai 2009)

Hi,
also inzwischen hab ich auch rausgefunden das ich kein AP will weil man das nur mit Kableverbindung zum Router verwenden kann. Und ich will ja in einem anderen Stockwerk auch ausreichend WLAN Konektivität bekommen und nicht dafür mir Löcher in die Decke bohren. Also das Teil geht morgen zurück.
Auch wenn du meinst das die Produkte von Dlink und AVM Kinderspielzeug sind haben sie bisher meinen Anforderungen genügt. Worin besteht den für dich der Unterschied hinsichtlich Kinder- und Erwachsenenspielzeug?.
Am liebsten wäre es mir narüelich wenn ich im oberen Stockwerk nicht auch nochmal so ein Trümer von Router stehen haben müßte.

Gruß


----------



## port29 (10. Mai 2009)

Der Unterschied zwischen Kinderspielzeug und professioneller Hardware liegt hauptsächlich in der besseren Hardware und Software. 

Die Hersteller sparen gerade im Consumer Bereich viel Geld, indem sie einfachere Hardware verwenden. Auch der WRT54-GL ist von diesem Trend nicht verschohnt geblieben. Von Modell zu Modell hatte der Router weniger Speicher. Aber es ist immer noch das beste Gerät, das man im Preisbereich von ca. 50€ bekommen kann.

Ich glaube, dass auch nur dieser Router ausreichen wird, um ohne einen Repeater auf das WLAN zugreifen zu können. 

Sollte es nicht klappen, so kannst du den Router als Repeater verwenden. Der Router funktioniert als Repeater in zwei Schritten. Im ersten Schritt ist der Router ein einfacher Client, der im WLAN hängt. Im zweiten Schritt erzeugt der Router ein eigenes WLAN Netzwerk. Wenn der Router alleine nicht ausreichen sollte, kannst du den WRT54-GL einfach alleine irgendwo verstecken.


----------

